# Zu viele Games und zu wenig Zeit!



## The Bang (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hab ein Problem! Es ist recht simpel ich hab mittlerweile soviel Spiele das ich gar nicht mehr die Zeit habe Sie alle zu spielen. Über die Jahre habe ich sehr viel games angesammelt. Sei es von Heft DVDs,Steam,Sonderangebote und Wühltisch. 

Desweiteren gehöre ich zu der Fraktion Xb360+PS3+PSP+NINTENDO DS+PC+WII+IPAD2+SAMSUNG S2 besitzer.

Ich hab jetzt keine großen summen für die Spiele bezahlt ich gehöre eigentlich zu den der die Spiele zu Schnäpschen preisen kauft oder das Glk besitzt sie geschenkt zu bekommen  da meine Freunde verwandten wissen das ich gerne Zocke. Da ich auch ein Real life habe mit Beruf Freunde Fitness etc schaffe ich eigentlich ein pensum von 22 Games im Jahr übergreifend auf verschiedenen Genres.

Irgendwie komme ich mir in so einen Teufelskreis vor wenn ich gerade die anderen Games gepackt habe die mir auch alle Spass gemacht haben kommen schon direkt neue Granaten. Das schlimmste sind die MMOS die Binden einen locker gut und gerne für 6Monate. 

Keine ahung wie es euch so geht und wieviel Spiele ihr so packt im Jahr aber irgendwie kommt mir es so vor das ich einfach nicht mehr nachkomme. Ich hab mir auch gesagt das ich es jetzt dabei belasse und einfach nichts mehr dazu Kaufe. Das Letze Spiel was ich mir Kaufen würde währe Guild Wars 2 und dann ist Feierabend. Mein Problem ist auch das ich total auf Rollenspiele abfahre und die dauern in der Regel am längsten. 

Ich bin kein großer Fernseher kucker und auch nicht jetzt so der Super Leser. Zocke halt  

Wie macht ihr das habt ihr ein System oder Spiele ich vielleicht zuviel ? Ich mein das was ich Spiele sind halt echt nur die Top Games mit 85-90% Wertungen. Aber dadurch das ich alle plattformen habe ist das halt so eine Schwere Situation


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Ob du zuviel spielst, kann wohl keiner beurteilen, ohne deinen Alltag der letzten Jahre im Detail zu analysieren.
Aber generell ist es von Vorteil, wenn man nur soviel spielt, dass man in die Situation gar nicht erst kommt.

Ich bin in der Regel mit einem Spiel beschäftigt und wenns mehr als das eine ist, komm ich gar nicht dazu das andere auch noch zu daddeln... weiß gar nicht wie manche Leute das anstellen 

Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich viele andere Dinge mache


----------



## painschkes (5. Juli 2012)

_Bei mir ist das genau umgekehrt..mir gefallen die aktuellen Spiele überhaupt nicht..jetzt sitz ich hier mit der "Gamingkiste" und spiel Battlefield 3 und Pokemon :-o_


----------



## iShock (5. Juli 2012)

hmmm ich versuch mir das mit den Genre immer ein wenig aufzuteilen

Spiele atm nur Diablo wirklich aktiv und nur wenn ich mal ganz dringend ne abwechslung brauch dann spiel ich sowas wie CS:S, Osu! oder DayZ (erst seit kurzem)


da jetzt im August jedoch Dark Souls (PC), GW2 und CS:GO kommen gehts mir so ähnlich wie dir >_<,


naja zumindest wird CS:GO nicht so teuer, GW2 ist schon gekauft und Dark Souls hol ich mir wahrscheinlich dann wenn ich kein Bock mehr auf Diablo oder GW2 hab :S


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _mir gefallen die aktuellen Spiele überhaupt nicht_



  Ich fass grad auch überhaupt nichts aktuelles an. Ich warte auf dieses Schmuckstück, das die nächsten Tage der Postbote bringen wird. Vor 25 Jahren ungefähr das letzte mal in der Hand gehabt. Ich werde austicken und euch alle in Grund und Boden spammen, wenn´s da ist. Bis dahin spamme ich mich durch Twitter und Fakebook.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und am Wochenende bau ich den Altar dafür auf


----------



## Merianna (5. Juli 2012)

naja ich kauf mir die Spiele die auf der Liste stehen immer nach und nach wenn sie günstiger werden 
so kommt es auch nicht zum Stau  es sei denn es sind Spiele die ich unbedingt haben muss dann werden die gleich angeschafft
naja hab keine Konsolen da sind es einige Spiele weniger die in Frage kommen obwohl ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir nicht noch ne PS3 zu holen aber dann hab ich genau das selbe Problem  
glaub es kommt darauf an was man gerne spielt und was gerade so auf den Markt kommt 
wenn man halt ne große Bandbreite hat was einem Spaß macht gibts halt viel zu zocken
aber solange alles andere nicht auf der Strecke bleibt sehe ich da echt kein Problem


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2012)

The schrieb:


> Desweiteren gehöre ich zu der Fraktion Xb360+PS3+PSP+NINTENDO DS+PC+WII+IPAD2+SAMSUNG S2 besitzer.
> 
> schaffe ich eigentlich ein pensum von 22 Games im Jahr übergreifend auf verschiedenen Genres.
> 
> Das schlimmste sind die MMOS die Binden einen locker gut und gerne für 6Monate.




also alleine die drei aussagen würden mich dazu veranlassen zu sagen,dass du ein hardcore-zocker bist,trotz deiner andeutung das du auch ein rl hast...

ich meine wer nahezu alle gängigen konsolen und pc besitzt und dabei rechnerisch ca. 2 spiele im monat durchzockt KANN meiner meinung nach kein vernünftiges rl haben,zudem du nach eigenen aussagen auch noch einen beruf nachgehst,welcher bei vollzeit und hin-und rückfahrt dahin rund 10 std am tag ausmachen kann

zum vergleich:ich habe in den letzten zwei jahren 3 pc-spiele gekauft und spiel die eigentlich immer noch.neben den spielen zocke ich auch ein mmo unregelmässig.und mein 8jähriger sohn hat eine wii,wo wir so ungefähr 4 spiele pro jahr kaufen

mein tip:verkauf die ganzen konsolen bis auf eine + pc und du hast nicht mehr die qual der wahl,sparst geld und hast mehr rl...


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei mir ist das genau umgekehrt..mir gefallen die aktuellen Spiele überhaupt nicht..jetzt sitz ich hier mit der "Gamingkiste" und spiel Battlefield 3 und Pokemon :-o_


Mir gehts auch eher so. Drum hab ich mittlerweile zusätzliche Hobbies zugelegt, was meinem Zocker-Herzen gar nicht gefällt 

Aber ansonsten musst Du halt einfach mal kategorisieren/priorisieren, was Dir am meisten Spass macht. Am besten machst Du ne Liste und "arbeitest" die der Reihe nach durch. Zwischendurch wirds wohl auch mal das eine oder andere Spiel geben, das Du nach ner Stunde wieder in die Kiste schmeissen willst. Dann tu das auch, nimmt Dir Zeit ab  

Edit: 





> Xb360+PS3+PSP+NINTENDO DS+PC+WII+IPAD2+SAMSUNG S2


IPad 2 und Samsung S2 sind ja nicht wirklich zum spielen oder?


----------



## floppydrive (6. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also alleine die drei aussagen würden mich dazu veranlassen zu sagen,dass du ein hardcore-zocker bist,trotz deiner andeutung das du auch ein rl hast...
> 
> ich meine wer nahezu alle gängigen konsolen und pc besitzt und dabei rechnerisch ca. 2 spiele im monat durchzockt KANN meiner meinung nach kein vernünftiges rl haben,zudem du nach eigenen aussagen auch noch einen beruf nachgehst,welcher bei vollzeit und hin-und rückfahrt dahin rund 10 std am tag ausmachen kann
> 
> ...



Oh ein Besser Mensch schön dich zu treffen

Ich sammel meine Games eher habe aktuell um die 900 Games im Besitz, komme aber selber auch nie zum durchzocken, halte mich dann eher an Multiplayer Dingern auf obwohl ich noch viele Singleplayer hätte.

&#8364;dit: Zock nur auf PC/Android und manchmal auf meiner alten Atari


----------



## xynlovesit (6. Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist es ebenso umgekehrt, gibt irgendwie keine Spiele mehr die man wirklich haben will, nach der Enttäuschung von Diablo 3, spiele ich nur noch Left 4 Dead 2 und habe mich anderen Hobbys gewidmet. Habe mir Final Cut Pro, Logic Pro 9 runtergeladen und werde mich damit anfreunden.. irgendwie ist die Spielerlust raus bei mir. Kann mich noch an die Zeiten von WoW erinnern, wo ich Rund um die Uhr gezockt habe. Account schon seit 2 Jahren gekündigt nach Wotlk S6.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Oh ein Besser Mensch schön dich zu treffen


danke floppy,gleichfalls


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> KANN meiner meinung nach kein vernünftiges rl haben,zudem du nach eigenen aussagen auch noch einen beruf nachgehst,welcher bei vollzeit und hin-und rückfahrt dahin rund 10 std am tag ausmachen kann


Oh da täusch Dich mal nicht, da geht so einiges. Ich zeigs mal an meinem Beispiel auf: Ich bin auch 5 Tage die Woche Vollzeit arbeiten, habe Frau und zwei kleine Kinder und gehe 2 - 3x die Woche abends schwimmen. Vorm Haus ist ein Garten der am Wochenende auch gepflegt sein will. Ich spiele schlussfolgernd auch nur am Abend. Und trotzdem komm ich zu was. Die Kinder gehen täglich gegen 19 Uhr ins Bett, an meinen schwimmfreien Tagen kann ich somit ab dieser Zeit zocken. Ins Bett geh ich zwischen 22 Uhr und Mitternacht, je nach Lust und Laune. Das sind also in der Regel 3 - 5 Stunden, die man mit einem ganz normalen Familien- und Berufsleben täglich (ver-)zocken kann. An Tagen wo ich schwimmen gehe zwar weniger, aber dennoch kommt da einiges im Monat zusammen. Genug Zeit jedenfalls, um alles von Interesse zumindest mal zu probieren. Ich selbst beschränke mich derzeit allerdings auf Diablo 3, da mir das trotz aller Unkenrufe immer noch sehr viel Spaß macht. Nebenher lediglich Street Fighter 4, da die PC-Version letztens bei Kaufland für knapp 3 &#8364; in der Wühlkiste lag und ich die Serie seit Street Fighter 2 Turbo (SNES) verehre.^^

Schlussfolgerung: Ein aktives Zockerdasein schließt ein geregeltes Leben mitnichten aus. Wenngleich ich nicht bestreiten will dass die Bandbreite an Spielehardware beim TE schon arg grenzwertig ist. Da würde ich zwangsläufig auch ins Grübeln kommen und die Verwirrung ist dann selbst hausgemacht. Ich empfehle diesbezüglich mal eine Kontaktaufnahme zu Felix Schütz von der PC Games, der zählt monatlich in seinem Profil auch immer 3 Dutzend durch- oder angezockte Spiele auf und hat nach eigener Aussage trotzdem eine Freundin. Er weiß da sicher den einen oder anderen Rat, wie man das alles am besten unter einen Hut bekommt.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Oh da täusch Dich mal nicht, da geht so einiges. Ich zeigs mal an meinem Beispiel auf: Ich bin auch 5 Tage die Woche Vollzeit arbeiten, habe Frau und zwei kleine Kinder und gehe 2 - 3x die Woche abends schwimmen. Vorm Haus ist ein Garten der am Wochenende auch gepflegt sein will. Ich spiele schlussfolgernd auch nur am Abend. Und trotzdem komm ich zu was. Die Kinder gehen täglich gegen 19 Uhr ins Bett, an meinen schwimmfreien Tagen kann ich somit ab dieser Zeit zocken. Ins Bett geh ich zwischen 22 Uhr und Mitternacht, je nach Lust und Laune. Das sind also in der Regel 3 - 5 Stunden, die man mit einem ganz normalen Familien- und Berufsleben täglich (ver-)zocken kann.



da fehlt in der aufstellung aber deine frau...ich mein meine frau wäre not amused wenn ich mich jeden tag an pc setzen würde um zu zocken...dann hat man ja neben sport und familie auch ein freundeskreis,den man gerne pflegt...also ich komm bei den ganzen sachen,incl we, auf 2 tage wo ich unbeschwert zocken kann...udn 5 std am abend ist sicherlich auch nicht so ohne weiteres möglich,denn punkt 19 uhr sind die kinder bestimmt nicht immer am schlafen udn wenn du um 20 uhr anfängst zockst du als vollbeschäftigter nicht öfter bis 1 uhr nachts,zumal auch hier die frau sicherlich mal ihr veto wegen bestimmter grundbedürfnisse einlegen würde...


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

Mein PC steht im Wohnzimmer, damit ist das nicht das Problem. Ob man sich jetzt zusammen auf die Couch knallt oder einer 2 Meter weiter vor der Kiste hockt ist dann doch recht egal. Wir sind im selben Zimmer, also ist Kommunikation kein Problem. Und... es gibt keinen Streit um die Fernbedienung, ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor in einer funktionierenden Ehe.  Und von 1 Uhr nachts ist ja auch nicht die Rede, die Zeitrahmen hab ich doch detailliert augeschrieben, also bitte nochmal etwas genauer drüberlesen. Fakt ist: es bleibt im Regelfall genug Zeit, um das normale Leben mit diesem bestimmten Hobby unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Und wenn es zwischenzeitlich mal etwas weniger ist, ist das doch auch nicht so wild, die Spiele rennen einem ja nicht weg (vom Fortschritt in einem Raid-MMO vielleicht mal abgesehen, aber das ist eine eigene Sparte).


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

Als Kind kein geld aber viel Zeit
Als Erwachsener Geld aber keine Zeit
Als Rentner Zeit und bissel Geld aber die Reflexe nicht mehr schnell genug


----------



## Murfy (6. Juli 2012)

Also seit ich arbeiten gehe merke ich auf jedenfall dass da so einiges auf der Strecke bleibt.

"Zum Glück" bin ich noch Single, muss mich als nicht mit jemandem rumplagen den es stört dass ich zocke.

Aber ansonsten vergeht die Woche immer im selben Schema.

Mo-Fr arbeiten bis man ca. um 18 Uhr nach Hause kommt, dann wird gegessen, Mails gecheckt und da sitze ich halt schon am PC. An zwei Tagen die Woche ist dann noch Raid, d.h. vielleicht 1-2 Stunden zocken worauf man Lust hat und dann bis 23 (wenn ich meistens Schlafen gehe) Raiden (wobei, wenn man eine gescheite Gilde hat kann man auch mal aussetzen ohne einen auf den Deckel zu bekommen, was bei mir der Fall ist. Ist halt jedem für sich überlassen wieviel Stress er sich da machen will). Ansonsten sind es halt 4-5 Stunden. 
Bald steht auch noch 3 mal die Woche Sport an, dann wirds pro Tag wohl immer nur so 2-3 Std. sein.

Samstag wird dann eigentlich immer was mit Freunden/Familie unternommen und Sonntag ist immernoch Zeit zum entspannen/zocken.

Singleplayer-Games sind ja mit 8-16 std. Spielaufwand heutzutage ja an einem Wochenende zu bewältigen. Da stürze ich mich immer gerne drauf.
Nur MMOs kosten Zeit, da muss man halt schauen wieviel Zeit man wirklich reinstecken will.

Alles in allem hat man sicher nicht so viel Zeit wie in der Schule oder sonst wie, aber wenn man es sich aufteilt ist noch genug Zeit da. 

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> "Zum Glück" bin ich noch Single, muss mich als nicht mit jemandem rumplagen den es stört dass ich zocke.


Man könnte auch sagen dass hier und da ein Überdenken der Prioritäten angesagt wäre.^^


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und von 1 Uhr nachts ist ja auch nicht die Rede, die Zeitrahmen hab ich doch detailliert augeschrieben, also bitte nochmal etwas genauer drüberlesen.




ich hab genau gelesen,aber du anscheinend meinen text nicht...
wenn man davon ausgeht,wie ich geschrieben habe,das die kinder NICHT um 19 uhr schlafen,da sie ja keine roboter sind mit ausschalter udn man weiterhin davon ausgeht das du dann erst um 20 uhr anfängst und dann 5 std zockst ist es definitiv 1 uhr nachts...
und unterschätz das eheproblem "zocken" nicht!!!auch in unserem bekanntenkreis ist eine ehe am zocken kaputt gegangen.da waren zwar keine kinder da,aber mein kumpel meinte auch immer:"ich bin doch da.udn sitz neben ihr.ist doch wie zusammmen tv schauen..."
ist es aber nicht,denn seine frau war angenervt vom ständigen angespannt sein von ihm an der kiste beim zocken.udn so blöd wie das klingt ist es doch anders zusammen tv zu schauen,als das der eine zockt udn der ander was anderes macht.sie meinte jedenfalls zu meiner frau,das er teilweise nicht ansprechbar war udn dann genervt reagiert hat wenn sie mal was zwischendurch wissen wollte...kann bei dir ja anders sein,aber wäre nicht das erste mal das ne ehe/beziehung wegen übermässigen zocken auseinander geht...da stimmt dann meistens eh schon was nicht in der beziehung,aber man muss es ja nicht forcieren...


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Als Kind kein geld aber viel Zeit
> Als Erwachsener Geld aber keine Zeit
> Als Rentner Zeit und bissel Geld aber die Reflexe nicht mehr schnell genug



Das ist aber nicht von dir erdacht *g* - Hast dich nicht getraut mit Bildpost zu antworten, was? ^^ 


Aber mal zum Thema - ich kenne das Problem  Das resultiert vor allem aus der Tatsache mit den ganzen Classic-Konsolen aufgewachsen zu sein, aber selbst kaum eine gehabt zu haben. Wenn man dann arbeitet und ein bissl Geld zur Verfügung hat, fängt man irgendwie automatisch an sich das Zeug, dass Mutti damals nicht kaufen konnte, selbst zu besorgen und plötzlich ist es zuviel. *g*


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht von dir erdacht *g* - Hast dich nicht getraut mit Bildpost zu antworten, was? ^^



bei 9gag den post nicht mehr gefunden ^^


----------



## Murfy (6. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen dass hier und da ein Überdenken der Prioritäten angesagt wäre.^^



Ansichtssache.
Ich will mein Privatleben hier nicht breitttreten, deswegen sage ich einfach:
Gewisse Umstände führten dazu dass ich Single wurd, dies nun deutlich mehr genieße und mich auf andere zZ wichtige Sachen konzentrieren kann. 




shadow24 schrieb:


> ich hab genau gelesen,aber du anscheinend meinen text nicht...
> wenn man davon ausgeht,wie ich geschrieben habe,das die kinder NICHT um 19 uhr schlafen,da sie ja keine roboter sind mit ausschalter udn man weiterhin davon ausgeht das du dann erst um 20 uhr anfängst und dann 5 std zockst ist es definitiv 1 uhr nachts...
> und unterschätz das eheproblem "zocken" nicht!!!auch in unserem bekanntenkreis ist eine ehe am zocken kaputt gegangen.da waren zwar keine kinder da,aber mein kumpel meinte auch immer:"ich bin doch da.udn sitz neben ihr.ist doch wie zusammmen tv schauen..."
> ist es aber nicht,denn seine frau war angenervt vom ständigen angespannt sein von ihm an der kiste beim zocken.udn so blöd wie das klingt ist es doch anders zusammen tv zu schauen,als das der eine zockt udn der ander was anderes macht.sie meinte jedenfalls zu meiner frau,das er teilweise nicht ansprechbar war udn dann genervt reagiert hat wenn sie mal was zwischendurch wissen wollte...kann bei dir ja anders sein,aber wäre nicht das erste mal das ne ehe/beziehung wegen übermässigen zocken auseinander geht...da stimmt dann meistens eh schon was nicht in der beziehung,aber man muss es ja nicht forcieren...



Ich werde nie verstehen warum zocken heutzutage so ein großes Problem ist.
Ich z.B. kann und will nicht 24/7 vor nem TV hocken wo irgendein Reality-Mist läuft. Ich habe mein eigenes Leben, dafür interessiere ich mich und das ist meine Realität. Und wenn mich diese Realität anödet zocke ich. Trotzdem verbringe ich noch relativ viel Zeit mit Freunden und Familie.
Wenn ein Partner damit Probleme hat, dann ist das einfach nicht der richtige Partner, man muss vielleicht Kompromisse eingehen, aber Sachen machen die einem überhaupt nicht gefallen oder Sachen lassen die einem sehr gefallen. Nein danke.
Aus deiner Geschichte klingt das aber auch ziemlich danach, dass dein Freund nicht wirklich mit Spielen klarkommt. Man muss lernen seine Emotionen von Spielen nicht zu stark von Spielen auf die Außenwelt weiterzugeben. Auch ich musste das lernen und ab und an habe ich noch einen Ausrutscher.

Gemeinsamkeiten ausleben und dem Gegenüber Zeit lassen für seine eigenen Interessen. 

Fremder hat es schon gut geschildert, denn bei ihm scheint es ja zu funktionieren. 

mfg


----------



## floppydrive (6. Juli 2012)

Ah Sie hat dich also im Bett mit dem Mixer erwischt, kenn ich


----------



## Tilbie (6. Juli 2012)

Also über zu viele Spiele kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Zumal höchstens wirklich nur 1 - 2 Spiele im Jahr raus kommen die mich wirklich interessieren. Hock halt immer noch vor Demon's / Dark Souls *g*. Und im August kommt dann auch noch Torchlight 2 und Guild Wars 2, das wars dann aber auch schon für dieses Jahr.

Also mein Tipp: Setzt Prioritäten. Guck welche Spiele dir wichtig sind und auf welche du verzichten kannst. Z. B. hast du geschrieben das du Rollenspiele magst. Dann lass dir auch Zeit für diese und stell andere Genres halt hinten an, wenn dann mal eine Rollenspiel - Durtstrcke ansteht.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juli 2012)

Kenne das problem zu wenig zeit und zu viele games ^^


----------



## Piti49 (6. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Bei mir ist das genau umgekehrt..mir gefallen die aktuellen Spiele überhaupt nicht..jetzt sitz ich hier mit der "Gamingkiste" und spiel Battlefield 3 und Pokemon :-o_




Bei mir auch so, im Moment kommt einfach nichts was wirklich einen WOW muss ich haben Effekt hat.
Aber ich beschäftige mich im Moment mit einem Mix aus Tera Rift und Skyrim am Pc, aufm S2 gerade FF3 und aufm 3Ds immer mal wieder Ocarina of Time immer ein Stück weiter und Pokemon Schwarz.
Je nach Situation.

Aber ich kenne deine Situation, wenn es zuviel wird und du nur da sitzt und überlegst was du spielen sollst, aber nichts wirklich startest, mach einfach alles aus, guck Fernseh oder geh jemanden besuchen usw.
Das hilft am besten und irgendwann nach 2-4 Wochen hast du entweder immer noch keinen Plan oder du hast auf ein Spiel richtig heiss Hunger 

Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß bei deiner quälenden Wahl ;P


----------



## The Bang (6. Juli 2012)

IPad 2 und Samsung S2 sind ja nicht wirklich zum spielen oder?

Also das stimmt so nicht mittlerweile gibt es dort auch sehr viele Spiele und sogar auch paar Gratis die richtig gut sind. Zenonia, Infinity Blade, Dungeon Hunter 1-2, Galaxy on Fire 2, Shadowgun, Bullet time, Gangstar Rio City of Saints, Modern combat reihe, mass effect infiltrator,nova 1-3,epoch, Angry Birds alle Versionen , Defender, Earth and Legend und mein absolutes Liebling Game ^^ ist Pumpkins VS Monsters so ein sucht Spiel unglaublich. 

Unabhängig davon ist das bei mir eigentlich wie ZAM es sagt. Man kauft sich das was man sich als kleines Kind nicht kaufen konnte und versucht nachzuholen was man verpasst hat. Ich Spiele auch sehr gerne retro games zb. CHRONO TRIGGER  Donkey Kong 1-3 etc usw.

Zeitlich ist das echt machbar ohne Probleme mein Sport dauert in der Regel 2std 3 mal die Woche halt. Am Wochende unternehme ich dann was mit meinen Freunden. Sonntags ist mein Penner Tag so nenne ich das mal  da mache ich alles was ich will. Da verbringe ich dann meine Zeit mit Zocken. In der Regel Spiele ich bis spät in die Nacht rein unter der Woche also 2-3 Std so im schnitt. 
Im moment bin ich wieder Single aber als ich eine Freundin hatte war das auch kein Problem bin halt ein Nightwalker mir reicht 6-7std Schlaf.

Wenn ich Urlaub habe zocke ich überhaupt nix da Fliege ich Weg und chille und denk an gar nix  weder an Games oder sonstiges. 

Mein Problem ist einfach das ich nicht mehr nachkomme ich hab mittlerweile einen Stand erreicht wo ich zuviel habe. Ich würde ja sagen ok schwamm drüber aber das sind alles Games die einfach nur der Hammer sind die ich habe. Aber es kommen einfach zuviel Highlights jedes Jahr raus . Ich hab in mir dann diesen Sammeltrieb  und muss dann echt wenn das Game zum Super Preis angeboten wird zuschlagen ^^ auch wenn ich mir felsenfest vornehme und mir sage schluss du hast genug  das schlimme ist einfach nur wenn ich es dann gespielt habe bin ich auch begeistert davon. Es kommt bei mir dann auch nicht der Effekt das ich das Game Blöd fand oder schlecht.

Ich würde zb sehr gerne Star Wars tor Spielen ich bin riesen Star Wars Fan! Aber irgendwie schreckt mich die Zeit die ich da reinstecken muss wieder davon total ab. Da seht ihr ich hab wieder ein anderes Ziel obwohl ich eigentlich mit Guild Wars 2 einen Schlussstrich ziehen wollte.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ich z.B. kann und will nicht 24/7 vor nem TV hocken wo irgendein Reality-Mist läuft. Ich habe mein eigenes Leben, dafür interessiere ich mich und das ist meine Realität. Und wenn mich diese Realität anödet zocke ich. Trotzdem verbringe ich noch relativ viel Zeit mit Freunden und Familie.
> Wenn ein Partner damit Probleme hat, dann ist das einfach nicht der richtige Partner, man muss vielleicht Kompromisse eingehen, aber Sachen machen die einem überhaupt nicht gefallen oder Sachen lassen die einem sehr gefallen. Nein danke.
> Aus deiner Geschichte klingt das aber auch ziemlich danach, dass dein Freund nicht wirklich mit Spielen klarkommt. Man muss lernen seine Emotionen von Spielen nicht zu stark von Spielen auf die Außenwelt weiterzugeben. Auch ich musste das lernen und ab und an habe ich noch einen Ausrutscher.




ok,ich vergess immer wieder den altersunterschied...ich könnte locker euer vater sein...udn wenn man in dem alter meiner generation noch so viel vorm pc hängt,dann IST es ein problem...reifere frauen setzen andere maßstäbe als junge mädels,genauso wie männer ab mitte 30 sicherlich auch andere prioritäten haben,als jugendliche mit 20 jahren..
wenn du das in deinem jetzigen alter so noch siehst dann ist es ok,aber der freund von mir ist 40 und ist verheiratet und mit kind...klar heisst das nicht das man dann nicht mehr zocken darf,aber ein bischen eingeschränkter ist man dann schon...aber freu dich noch solange du ungehemmt zocken kannst.udn vlt findest du ja später ne frau die sich gerne an dich anschmiegt während du wow zockst...


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2012)

Im Grunde gilt das doch fuer jedes Hobby - egal ob nun Zocken, Briefmarken-Sammeln oder sonstwas: Wenn man all seine Zeit damit verbringt, kommen andere Dinge zu kurz. Ob das schlimm ist (und wenn ja - wie sehr) muss wohl jeder selbst wissen und ist auch sehr abhaengig von den Lebensumstaenden und Pflichten jedes Einzelnen. Verallgemeinern hilft da niemandem...


----------



## Murfy (9. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,ich vergess immer wieder den altersunterschied...ich könnte locker euer vater sein...udn wenn man in dem alter meiner generation noch so viel vorm pc hängt,dann IST es ein problem...reifere frauen setzen andere maßstäbe als junge mädels,genauso wie männer ab mitte 30 sicherlich auch andere prioritäten haben,als jugendliche mit 20 jahren..
> wenn du das in deinem jetzigen alter so noch siehst dann ist es ok,aber der freund von mir ist 40 und ist verheiratet und mit kind...klar heisst das nicht das man dann nicht mehr zocken darf,aber ein bischen eingeschränkter ist man dann schon...


Mag sein. Aber ich habe auch so einige 30-40+ Spieler in WoW miterlebt die auch noch voll dabei waren, auch mit Kindern und Frau. Natürlich dann eher Abends wenn die Kinder schlafen und manchmal hat die Frau sogar auch gespielt. An manchen Abenden saß er dann lieber zusammen mit der Frau vor dem TV, je nach Lust und Laune.

Auch ich hatte nichts dagegen mal mit der Freundin vor dem Fernseher zu sitzen und zu entspannen, es kommt halt aber auch darauf an was läuft. Wie gesagt verachte ich dieses Reality-Gedöhns. Doch ein guter Film aka Blockbuster ist immer schön zu sehen. Selbst wenn ich ihn schon kenne, solange ich da sitze und ihn mit der Freundin schauen konnte war es schön.

Und wenn dein Freund schon 40 ist und sich (immernoch) über Spiele aufregt, dann ist das wohl oder übel ein Problem seinerseits. Klar muss man mit Zeit mit der Frau/Freundin verbringen. Doch brauch jeder auch mal seine Zeit für sich.

Gutes Beispiel sind meine Eltern. Meine Mutter interessiert nahezu garnicht für das was mein Vater den ganzen Tag im TV guckt. Sie sitzt deswegen neben der Couch am Esstisch mit einem Laptop, surft ein wenig und spielt kleine Spielchen (Tetris, Solitär und so ein Zeug). In der Woche will sie dann Abends immer GZSZ gucken, was meinen Vater nicht interessiert, der daraufhin meist mit meiner kleinen Schwester ein bisschen was lernen geht und sie auch mal Bettfertig macht. Oder er setzt sich an den Laptop und checkt ein paar Mails o.ä.. Ab spätestens 21 Uhr sehe ich beide meist zusammen auf der Couch liegen und entspannt fernsehen.
So hatten sie sowohl Zeit für sich als auch zusammen.



shadow24 schrieb:


> aber freu dich noch solange du ungehemmt zocken kannst.udn vlt findest du ja später ne frau die sich gerne an dich anschmiegt während du wow zockst...


Ja, wie gesagt ist das Singledasein jetzt gerade richtig angenehm und ich habe anderes um das ich mich kümmern muss.
Und lieber wäre mir eine Frau die mit mir zockt anstatt nur neben mir zu sitzen, auch wenn das verlockend klingt. 


um nochmal BTT zu kommen:

Ein großes Problem bei der Zeiteinteilung ist auch wenn man sich zu viel vornimmt... Ich habe öfters so viele Ideen und Sachen die ich gerne machen würde und verwerfe sie dann weil ich denke die Zeit reicht eh nicht reicht... am Ende sitze ich dumm da und mache nix, bis ich mich dazu durchringe es doch anzugehen.

mfg


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Gutes Beispiel sind meine Eltern. Meine Mutter interessiert nahezu garnicht für das was mein Vater den ganzen Tag im TV guckt. Sie sitzt deswegen neben der Couch am Esstisch mit einem Laptop, surft ein wenig und spielt kleine Spielchen (Tetris, Solitär und so ein Zeug). In der Woche will sie dann Abends immer GZSZ gucken, was meinen Vater nicht interessiert, der daraufhin meist mit meiner kleinen Schwester ein bisschen was lernen geht und sie auch mal Bettfertig macht. Oder er setzt sich an den Laptop und checkt ein paar Mails o.ä.. Ab spätestens 21 Uhr sehe ich beide meist zusammen auf der Couch liegen und entspannt fernsehen.
> So hatten sie sowohl Zeit für sich als auch zusammen.




das ist tatsächlich ein gutes beispiel und auch so ziemlich ideal von der konstellation her,denn so werden häusliche pflichten von beiden erfüllt und jeder kommt trotzdem zu seinem recht.und zum schluss liegt man zusammen auf der couch...muss ja nicht jeden abend so laufen,aber den alltag kann man so auf alle fälle gut begegnen...

und das schlechte beispiel wäre hier wieder das einer dann zu viel zockt und zwar in dem maße das häusliche pflichten vernachlässigt werden und der andere immer mehr mit übernehmen muss, während der andere(welcher teil auch immer) sich immer weiter isoliert und auf abstand geht durch sein übersteigertes hobby.die spannungen werden größer und irgendwann kracht es dann


----------



## Murfy (9. Juli 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und das schlechte beispiel wäre hier wieder das einer dann zu viel zockt und zwar in dem maße das häusliche pflichten vernachlässigt werden und der andere immer mehr mit übernehmen muss, während der andere(welcher teil auch immer) sich immer weiter isoliert und auf abstand geht durch sein übersteigertes hobby.die spannungen werden größer und irgendwann kracht es dann



Jap.
Man muss die Pflichten natürlich immer fair aufteilen. Ich bemühe mich aber sogar auch immer alles zu erledigen bevor ich überhaupt anfange irgendwas zu zocken. Plannung ist hier immer wichtig. Und wenn an einem Tag mal keine Zeit für Zocken da ist, dann zockt man halt einen Tag nicht.
Es gibt wichtigere Sachen als zocken, aber es ist halt ein Hobby und jeder will irgendwie sein Hobby ausleben können. Ob es nun der Radler ist der 2 mal die Woche bisschen aufs Rad will, der Fußballer der 1 mal die Woche mit Kollegen eine rune pöllen geht oder halt der Zocker der in seiner freien Zeit ein wenig vor der Kiste hockt.

mfg


----------

